# GreenHostBox OpenVZ 512MB (AZ)



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2015)

*Provider*: GreenHostBox
*Plan*: OpenVZ 512 MB VPS
*Price*: $3.45 per month
*Location*: Phoenix, AZ

*Purchased*: 01/2015

This is one of the reviews that are sponsored by vpsboard.

I will update each review every two months and will add notes on what happend during this time.

MannDude is funding the reviews and we are randomly selecting providers and test their service, their panels and their support.

If you want to discuss about this topic -> start here.

So back to the review of GreenHostBox.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (1x)

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 30
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3470 @ 2.93GHz
stepping : 5
cpu MHz : 2933.249
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 11
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 5866.49
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         524288 kB
MemFree:           58432 kB
Cached:           349748 kB
Buffers:               0 kB
Active:            81288 kB
Inactive:         342812 kB
Active(anon):      30068 kB
Inactive(anon):    44284 kB
Active(file):      51220 kB
Inactive(file):   298528 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:             0 kB
SwapFree:              0 kB
Dirty:                 4 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         74352 kB
Shmem:              2632 kB
Slab:              41740 kB
SReclaimable:      37448 kB
SUnreclaim:         4292 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 1.85209 s, 72.5 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-02-15 14:38:08--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 60.4M/s   in 1.7s

2015-02-15 14:38:10 (60.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*Network:*

traceroute dvhn.nl


2 ae1-201.phx10.ip4.gtt.net (77.67.70.9) 8.057 ms 8.135 ms 8.101 ms
3 xe-0-0-1.lon10.ip4.gtt.net (89.149.186.210) 138.656 ms 138.639 ms xe-11-2-0.lon10.ip4.gtt.net (89.149.185.74) 130.024 ms
4 bit-gw.ip4.gtt.net (77.67.75.70) 138.883 ms 138.843 ms 130.360 ms
5 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105) 161.443 ms 161.425 ms 152.889 ms

traceroute theguardian.co.uk


2 62.115.43.185 (62.115.43.185) 0.521 ms 0.514 ms 0.503 ms
3 las-b21-link.telia.net (80.91.245.77) 10.327 ms las-b21-link.telia.net (62.115.136.216) 10.451 ms 10.448 ms
4 ae8.edge1.LosAngeles.Level3.net (4.68.70.129) 14.272 ms 9.921 ms 9.895 ms
5 ae-25-52.car5.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.102) 147.916 ms 147.765 ms 147.636 ms
6 ae-25-52.car5.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.102) 147.942 ms 147.532 ms 148.044 ms
7 GUARDIAN-UN.car5.London1.Level3.net (217.163.45.90) 141.306 ms 151.913 ms 151.751 ms

traceroute sueddeutsche.de


2 62.115.43.185 (62.115.43.185) 0.531 ms 0.522 ms 0.511 ms
3 dls-b21-link.telia.net (62.115.135.14) 30.670 ms dls-b21-link.telia.net (80.91.245.79) 30.639 ms dls-b21-link.telia.net (62.115.135.14) 30.644 ms
4 nyk-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.130.206) 75.050 ms nyk-bb1-link.telia.net (62.115.137.48) 75.048 ms ash-bb3-link.telia.net (213.248.80.141) 63.496 ms
5 hbg-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.131.244) 155.966 ms hbg-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.131.246) 189.344 ms hbg-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.131.244) 155.951 ms
6 bei-b1-link.telia.net (62.115.142.183) 162.778 ms bei-b1-link.telia.net (80.91.254.207) 162.837 ms 162.821 ms
7 ediscom-ic-120005-bei-b1.c.telia.net (213.248.79.238) 166.942 ms 166.670 ms 166.749 ms
8 9.55.204.212-static.ediscom.de (212.204.55.9) 162.188 ms 162.040 ms 162.041 ms
9 212.204.41.194 (212.204.41.194) 170.550 ms 171.250 ms 170.900 ms

*What services are running?*


RabbitMQ server
MongoDB
Nginx
Crons
Queue Publishers
*Support:*

No tickets needed.

*Overall experience:*

A solid vps with a good network connection.

*Update status:*



14 minutes of network downtime since the first month.
Uptime of the vps itself is 26 day.

CPU and I/O are good.

Network is ok.

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 7, 2015)

Don*t buy services from GreenHostBox aka BrizaWeb:


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Mar 11, 2015)

Friend of mine bailed from them this week too


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 28, 2015)

So no partial refund on their side.


----------

